# New Track



## natmoon (Sep 26, 2007)

The Spice Marijuana.(mp3)
Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
Full sequence build up with some vocal samples made with fruity loops midi keyboard and various vst plugins


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 27, 2007)

very nice.. listening now.. THANKS!!!

love


----------



## natmoon (Sep 27, 2007)

To be honest i made this track with the headphones whilst tired and wasted and today i don't like it and it sounded like crap through my stereo but sounded okish through the headphones,i am tempted to take it away due to embarrassment and being to caned when i made it but ill leave it up to show my mistakes as well as my achievements


----------

